# Large rolls of rendered beeswax



## Brunswick Beeworks (Sep 29, 2004)

Anyone have a source for large rolls of rendered beeswax? I'm growing tired of buying foundation and cutting it up for rolled candles and have seen pictures of commercial candle facilities using these rolls of foundation that look to be standard width but on a roll 10 or 12 inches in diameter.

anybody has a line on a source please do tell.

-Jeff


----------

